# Canadian P.Eng. is planning to move Dubai, needs help.



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Let me introduce myself: (1) Licensed professional engineer in Canada (2) Working for an international power transmission and distribution company with 80K CAD salary, paying tax 33% off (3) specialized in electric power systems (4) 3 years Canadian industrial experience + 5 years post-graduate research experience in power systems field (5) married with no children (6) Canadian master degree in electrical engineering + another master degree from Moscow, Russia

I need help on: (1) What would be my expected salary? (2) How much is avearge living cost, groceries + utilities + outing + gas + movies ect.? (3) How much is apartment cost, 1 bedroom plus den would be fine, not really in high rise, with in-suit laundry? (4) How much would be cost for a used/new car with insurance?

Can I save some money?: The only reason I am thinking to move, because I want to save some money and get ride of my student loans. My salary is mentioned for your reference.

Highly appreciated your time and help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Many of your queries (cost of living. rent etc) have been answered numerous times (do a search) and are also covered in a sticky thread.

Suggest you contact recruitment agences for details of vacancies and salaries.


Finally, please change your username. You cannot use the website address in your name.

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

*How can I change user ID?*



Elphaba said:


> Many of your queries (cost of living. rent etc) have been answered numerous times (do a search) and are also covered in a sticky thread.
> 
> Suggest you contact recruitment agences for details of vacancies and salaries.
> 
> ...


Thank you. How can I change my user ID? I am not sure why you are saying my user ID is a web address? Give me one recruiter info.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You can't use the "expatforum" bit in your username.

As for recruiters you could try some of the following companies

Beresford Blake Thomas
Hill McGlynn
Thatcher Associates
Hays
Energi UK
Duneden

Just a few for you to be getting on with


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

*User ID*



Ogri750 said:


> You can't use the "expatforum" bit in your username.
> 
> As for recruiters you could try some of the following companies
> 
> ...


Can you make it to zahidatef? Or do you want me to remove account and then re-register?

Thanks for the list of recruiters.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

zahidatexpatforum said:


> Can you make it to zahidatef? Or do you want me to remove account and then re-register?
> 
> Thanks for the list of recruiters.



Your username will change shortly.

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

*Got a call from recruiter, asking expected salary!*

I have got a call from a UK recruiter, asking my expected salary in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. Can you help me by giving me some numbers? He was mentioning that someone with my background would be offered in UK from 43-48K. Earliest thanks.


----------

